# Snake vs. Cow



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2006)

Okay. What's the verdict?


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2006)

That is a big ****ing snake... Should be able to eat that cow.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2006)

You think its real Gnomey? Christ, if the cow is 3ft long (lets conservatively assume that it is a calf), then 20+ft of snake shows. And it doesn't look like the tail is even close to where the picture is cropped!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2006)

If it isn't real it is a well doctored photo...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2006)

Certainly looks real. Can't be a full size cow though. The [email protected] snake would be the double for the Harry Potter Slitherin mascot.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 25, 2006)

Thats a nice sized Python.

They have been known to eat small cows and similar animals. 

I would say its probably real.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2006)

Snakes don't scare me. But that one would!


----------



## Smokey (Oct 25, 2006)

so cobras and rattlesnakes don't scare you?


----------



## k9kiwi (Oct 25, 2006)

Fortunately the only snakes we have down here run around in suits and ties, we call them Lawyers.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 25, 2006)

Only time snakes scare me is when I don't know they are there. That bloody snake would scare me from a football field away.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 25, 2006)

i'll wager that's not a cow but a smaller mamal, and whatever it is would've drowned to death by falling into the hole first..........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2006)

It looks like a cow to me... Rural cows from South America/Africa/Indian Sub continent are generally smaller than the ones we have (and know) so it probably is one...


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 25, 2006)

k9kiwi said:


> Fortunately the only snakes we have down here run around in suits and ties, we call them Lawyers.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2006)

It is not real. I know quite a bit about snakes. I used to have several as pets. I only have one now and as a matter of fact my python is coiled up right next to me right now it its terrarium in my house. Granted my python is only about 5ft long right now and will only grow about another foot.

First of all a snake can not eat an animal when it is facing downward like that. It has to tilt its head and body back and use its ribs and muscles to squish the prey down its throat along with the help of gravity.

Second look for the tail of the snake. Do you see it? No it is blended in with the rock face.

Below are some pics of my python eating. These pics were taken about a while back when it was eating mice. Now she is eating small rats.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2006)

I also thought this was funny by the way. I have this picture posted next to the cage that I keep the future food in.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 26, 2006)

Cool Adler. Do you think the snake is eating the cow? I didn't. Looked like it grabbed a drowned cow (ref: Lanc) and is trying (vainly I might add) to pick it back up to the ledge. What looked kinda goofy to me in the pic was how precarious the snake looks. It seems to be struggling with lifting the cow and close to falling off the ledge. Surely it can't lift it and all of its weight hanging of the ledge could it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2006)

I dont think it is either. I think it is a doctored photo.

Snakes are not scavengers. They dont go around findind dead animals. They find there prey by the warmth of the body of the animal they are going to kill. If the animal is allready dead they wont even bother with it. Therefore a dead and cold cow in the river will not be found by a snake.

The only snakes that will eat dead prey are captive snakes and they can be tought (with a bit of luck) to eat frozen rats. The rats have to be heated though before you put them into the snakes terrarium or they will not bother to even find it.

I dont bother trying to teach my snakes to eat dead food. I would rather allow them to do what snakes do and that is kill there prey.


----------

